# Microsoft posts first quarterly loss in company history



## icemanjc (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/07/19/microsoft_posts_first_quarterly_loss_in_company_history.html

Thoughts, rants, etc?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 20, 2012)

Eh, it's one quarter.  McDonald's and Disney did the same thing recently (posted their first loss in many years) and they're doing fine.

Now, if they consistently start posting quarterly losses like RIM, _then_ we've got something to talk about!


----------

